# Bulb. macranthum



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

This plant can get huge. This is a piece of Bill Porter's plant that has been divided many times.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 30, 2011)

Very interesting coloration and spots!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 30, 2011)

I love it. A gorgeous bulbo.


----------



## tenman (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never gotten more than one or two flowers on a large plant, and I've never seen one grown mounted that lived. How do you do it? I don't think I could keep it wet all the time mounted; and how do you get so many flowers at once? I give it high light, moisture, and fertilizer, but it doesn't perform like yours.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool Dot. I have one with its first bud ready to open.

I actually recieved the plant as B. chinensis from Bob Fallen down in Al.

If it looks like a blooming run then might need to send each other some pollen to outcross.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 30, 2011)

Really well flowered plant!Some selections flowers much better than others,depending on origin...


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 30, 2011)

Very interesting plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

tenman said:


> I've never gotten more than one or two flowers on a large plant, and I've never seen one grown mounted that lived. How do you do it? I don't think I could keep it wet all the time mounted; and how do you get so many flowers at once? I give it high light, moisture, and fertilizer, but it doesn't perform like yours.





valenzino said:


> Really well flowered plant!Some selections flowers much better than others,depending on origin...


Valenzino has the key -- depends on the source. Bill's plant was loaded with flowers the last time it bloomed.

His plant grows like a weed, and hangs out all over the pot, crawling through the benches and getting tangled in anything around it. The last time I divided it, Bill didn't want to keep all the pieces (too many!), so I decided to experiment and mount one instead of putting it in a pot or basket. I water it at least every other day, and am growing it it bright, indirect in the cooler corner of my greenhouse. I don't know what I'll do when it outgrows it's plaque!


----------



## Candace (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2011)

A great blooming you have there Dot, and well pict. again!!!!

I got a piece of this species some months ago from our member Brice; I mounted it on cork, and it got 3 blooms, and a new growth; so seems to do well! Unfortunately the blooms only lasted for a few days  . Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

Wonderful blooming!!!! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine grew like a weed but didn't give me a single bloom throughout the 4 years I had it, so I said sayonara...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> A great blooming you have there Dot, and well pict. again!!!!
> 
> I got a piece of this species some months ago from our member Brice; I mounted it on cork, and it got 3 blooms, and a new growth; so seems to do well! Unfortunately the blooms only lasted for a few days  . Jean


Unfortunately, that's true of most Bulbos. Then again, these flowers have dropped, but there are several more buds to open.


----------



## tenman (Jul 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Valenzino has the key -- depends on the source. Bill's plant was loaded with flowers the last time it bloomed.
> 
> His plant grows like a weed, and hangs out all over the pot, crawling through the benches and getting tangled in anything around it. The last time I divided it, Bill didn't want to keep all the pieces (too many!), so I decided to experiment and mount one instead of putting it in a pot or basket. I water it at least every other day, and am growing it it bright, indirect in the cooler corner of my greenhouse. I don't know what I'll do when it outgrows it's plaque!



Cut off a piece and send it to me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2011)

tenman said:


> Cut off a piece and send it to me!



I can do that. PM me with the particulars.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2011)

:clap: It's a bulbo totem pole!
Sweet! What size is the mount?


----------



## Brian Monk (Jul 3, 2011)

Is this the "Elephant Graveyard" Bulbo?


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Is this the "Elephant Graveyard" Bulbo?




I thought the "elephant graveyard" legend was for African elephants, and this species is found all over SE Asia. This species doesn't smell bad either (a bit like cloves, but so far fairly faint compared to my patens).

Here's a pic of mine that I got from Bob Fallon a year ago. It was labeled as "cochinchinense" which seems to be a name derived in the 1950's. So far just a single flower, but often with Bulbos I get a few "scout" flowers followed a few weeks later by a big blooming.





This flower has a slight bluish cast which Dot captured much better with her pics.


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not realy into Bulbos but I like this one! Especially since you postet that it's not smelling!:wink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> I'm not realy into Bulbos but I like this one! Especially since you postet that it's not smelling!:wink:



There's a whole bunch that have no detectable or pleasant fragrances. Go for it Wendelin!


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Is this the "Elephant Graveyard" Bulbo?



Maybe something more like B. barbigerum or similar???


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 3, 2011)

Rick said:


> There's a whole bunch that have no detectable or pleasant fragrances. Go for it Wendelin!


Oh noooooo, I just added Neofinetia to my crazyness! 

Stop enabling, Rick !!!! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Macranthum is supposed to be mildly fragrant. A friend of mine described it as like honeydew..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


>



Dot, I'm really having a hard time getting the orientation of the plant. 
some of the leaves seem up while others are down!?!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

You are looking at it straight-up. The leaves probably are a bit discombobulated. Remember that it was as piece from a pot-grown plant, so when it was mounted, the orientation which was hanging down, is now growing up. I think the flowers are always non-resupinate.


----------

